# JBL BPX 500.1 Car Audio Amplifier 600+ watts @ 1 ohm.



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

JBL BPX 500.1 Car Audio Amplifier 600+ watts @ 1 ohm. - eBay (item 220715670149 end time Jan-02-11 17:16:22 PST)


----------

